# attaching body parts with double sided tape



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone have any tips for the process. Cleaning agents for the body, pressure to apply when sticking, etc.
This is for a lip or spoiler etc.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

use nuts and bolts. Drilling does suck, however for a lip or spoiler there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to bolt it on.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

If it's on your trunk lid?

Seth


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

drilled holes in mine, if there is a center hole for the bolt make sure its right in the middle of the nissan emblem (trunk). check measurements and make sure you know where you're drilling. sort of rushed mine and its off centered =(


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

most spoilers also come with gaskets to keep it from leaking (at least the one I ordered for the b14 and never installed did)

Drilling into your car can be scary but it is the best way to go. Think, the center bar was drilled into your trunk. Your taillights were drilled into your trunk. It really isn't that hard of a material to get though. Just make sure your marks are PERFECT. No reason to rush at all.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The spoler is only like .5" thick across the entire trunk. There's no way to drill it without the hardware showing through.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

that sucks. My spoiler has nuts made on the inside of the bottom where it connected with the trunk lid so you just drilled and installed the bolts through the trunk and right into the spoiler.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It was peel and stick and it's very very strong. The tape itself is like 1/4 the thickness of the spoiler. I'll put pics up soon.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

awsome, hopeufully it'll dry nice and strong so that the weather and time will effect it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

just like an M3 :thumbup: 


















Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice fitment on that. Shoulda had it painted 1st though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> nice fitment on that. Shoulda had it painted 1st though.


1) I like the two tone 
2) the whole car may be re-sprayed so I don't want to do it twice. But we'll see.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

eBay M3 huh?

I have been looking into getting one myself. I'm sure it can be spray painter to match. I was hoope scorch would make one in CF. It that's up for grab I will be all about that.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey yo seth, where did you get that spoiler from? if it was ebay, then what car did you order it off of? i looked on ebay, and they seem to have no lip spoiler for a b14 sentra...any help appreciated?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It was off ebay.

7974181982 was the auction number.
altimotors is the name of the seller.

Seth


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

but for what car is it made for?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

dunno,
they said it was made for a sentra/200sx and it's a perfect fit. It's eurethan so it is very flexible and moulds to the shape properly.

Seth


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

That's one of those M3 wing thingies. Just search ebay for M3 spoilers.


----------

